# Brush Attachment # 910012



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if there is anyone out there that has a brush attachment for the older Ariens, # 910012 . I would be possibly interested in it.


Thanks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the attachments are kind of rare except for the snowblower, it would be hard to find one


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

They are out there..the real challenge is finding one locally that you can go and pick up..these kinds of things are rarely shipped..(they *could* be shipped of course, but its not really worth it IMO for a $100 item, unless its something you *really* want)..

Over the years I have had had three or four people email me (because of my Ariens webpage) saying they have an old Ariens attachment to sell, and wondering if I might know of anyone who wants to buy it..I always have the same advice:

For a seller:
All you can realistically do is put it on Craigslist or "ebay local" to look for a local buyer..these things are somewhat rare, but not very valuable..because very very few people are looking for them..supply is low, but demand is also low...For a 1970's Ariens "Track Team" attachment in really good condition, you could maybe get $200. For average condition, $100 is reasonable, even $50, if you can even find a buyer at all.

For a buyer:
All you can realistically do is look on Craigslist or "ebay local" to look for a local seller..these things are somewhat rare, but not very valuable..in your local area, you might be lucky to find one for sale in a year. All you can do is just keep checking your local craigslist.

You could always try "regular" ebay and see if a buyer and seller want to get together to ship the item long distance, its uncommon to do that, but it could happen..I dont know where you would take it to get it shipped..FedEx maybe..I have no idea what the cost would be, but I would guess $100 or so..looking locally is really the best option IMO..

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently picked up a Ariens that can use the Trac-team "stuff" but I haven't seen a brush cutter ?? What exactly does it look like ??

I'd like to find a tiller so I can keep the engine working all year.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i think he means these, right?
Ariens Power Brush Series | Power Up. Clear Out. | Lawn & Snow Products


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, my fault for adding words out of thin air. I saw "brush" and just jumped to brush cutter.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

43128 said:


> i think he means these, right?
> Ariens Power Brush Series | Power Up. Clear Out. | Lawn & Snow Products


Thats a much more modern version, and Ariens sells those as "stand alone" brush units, but that's basically the idea..

oneacer was referring to a brush attachment for the 1970's Ariens snowblowers, that were designed to have the "snowblower attachment" be just one of several available attachments for the same machine..you could remove the snowblower bucket from the "powered tractor unit" and then put on other various attachments:










More info about the "Trac-Team" line on my webpage here:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page5.html

Scot


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you Scot, that is exactly what I was referring to. I saw one years ago, but never picked it up, been regretting it ever since. I’ll keep checking Craig’s List and E-Bay. I figured that I would also mention it here, being an outside chance that someone here may know of one somewhere.


----------

